# "Leichtkurbel" von Kania



## thk0106 (26. Januar 2017)

Servus,

ich möchte am Cube Kid 160 die Kania Leicht-Kurbel verbauen:

http://kaniabikes.com/shop/Zubehoer...&varselid[0]=37393a01cd1efdb373051ed23ebcbca0

Allerdings gibt es bei dieser die Angabe, dass sie nur bei 6-8 Gang passen würde. Mein Sohn fährt aber ne Einfachkette.

Gibts von Euch Erfahrungswerte, ob die Kette trotzdem zur Kurbel passt?


----------



## casir (26. Januar 2017)

Am besten rufst Du bei Kania an und sprichst mit Herrn Fischer, er ist absolut kompetent.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbert80 (26. Januar 2017)

kaniabikes.com = "normaler" Shop
kaniabikes.eu = Herr Fischer

Also wenn Herr Fischer anrufen dann auch dort freundlich fragen ob er eine Kurbel verkauft.

Auf die Kurbel passen alle Ketten egal ob einfach oder 12-fach


----------



## thk0106 (26. Januar 2017)

Emailanfrage lief schon (an .com - mit .eu wusste ich nicht); laut Tabelle würde sie nicht passen, aber sie hätten von einem Kunden gehört, dass es trotzdem funktionieren würde. Notfalls hinten das Ritzel und die Kette tauschen (was ich vermeiden wollte).


----------



## Linipupini (26. Januar 2017)

Passt auf jeden Fall,  ne einfach Kette ist ja breiter somit passt das, soll es Schaltprobleme geben, einfach die Kette gegen 8/9-fach tauschen.


----------



## thk0106 (26. Januar 2017)

Schaltprobleme sind ausgeschlossen 

Ich danke euch.


----------



## Linipupini (26. Januar 2017)

thk0106 schrieb:


> Schaltprobleme sind ausgeschlossen
> 
> Ich danke euch.


Stimmt ist ja ein 160er!


----------



## spümco (26. Januar 2017)

Bist Du Dir mit der Kurbellänge sicher - wären 102mm nicht die bessere Wahl für 16"?


----------



## thk0106 (26. Januar 2017)

114 mm sind montiert und seit 1 Jahr erprobt


----------



## Linipupini (26. Januar 2017)

spümco schrieb:


> Bist Du Dir mit der Kurbellänge sicher - wären 102mm nicht die bessere Wahl für 16"?


Stimmt, hatten wir damals auch auf dem 16er, 125mm auf dem 20er und 152mm auf 24".


----------



## spümco (27. Januar 2017)

Naja, wenns schon erprobt ist ist ja gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrissiF (27. Januar 2017)

Wir haben sie auch in 102mm am Cube 160. Inneren Kettenschutz musste ich entfernen, sonst hätte er am Rahmen geschliffen. Ansonsten hat sich die Kurbel seit ca. Einem Jahr bewährt.


----------



## thk0106 (28. Januar 2017)

Mal so am Rande


----------



## kc85 (28. Januar 2017)

Hab die Teile aktuell auch noch am 20'' und am 24'' im Einsatz. Für massives Gewichtstuning zum relativ kleinen Preis ideal.

Da kann man auch ein paar kleine Abstriche bei Optik und technischer Ausführung machen.

kc85


----------



## cbert80 (6. Februar 2017)

Habt ihr die Kunststoffringe abgemacht? Irgendwie wollen die mir nicht gefallen. 
Wie schaut die Kurbel ohne die Dinger aus?
Habt ihr da irgenwie sicherheitsmäßig Bedenken oder Erfahrungen? Hose eingeklemmt etc


----------



## Linipupini (6. Februar 2017)

cbert80 schrieb:


> Wie schaut die Kurbel ohne die Dinger aus?


Einfach billig, die Dinger sind schon sinnvoll, da hauts nicht die Kette runter.
Ist ja kein narrow KB


----------



## cbert80 (6. Februar 2017)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Einfach billig, die Dinger sind schon sinnvoll, da hauts nicht die Kette runter.
> Ist ja kein narrow KB


Die kommt an das 16" das ist Singlespeed.
Vielleicht bohr ich die Nieten auf und montier den äußeren Ring mit bunten Aluschrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (7. Februar 2017)

Da gibt's schöneres! 
Wir hatten am 16er eine auf 102mm gekürzte Shimano LX, die schwarze, montiert. Schön leicht und schick anzusehen. Gekürzt hatte die damals Heiko (customcranks)


----------



## sven kona (7. Februar 2017)

So siehts mit aluschrauben aus ✌️


----------



## MrHyde (7. Februar 2017)

Sieht gut aus! Eine echte Aufwertung. Die Teile sind wirklich faszinierend leicht...

Noch eine Frage: wie heißt denn das Pedal-Modell von xpedo? Ohne Pins...


----------



## sven kona (7. Februar 2017)

Muss ich Nacher ma schauen


----------



## sven kona (7. Februar 2017)

Unsere heißen Traverse 3 . Knapp 200g .


----------



## nosaint77 (7. Februar 2017)

Hat die kania Kurbel normales vierkant oder jis? Über eine Empfehlung für ein Tretlager wäre ich auch Happy.


----------



## kc85 (8. Februar 2017)

Ich habe die Kurbel immer an JIS-Lagern verbaut. Funktioniert super.

Verwendet habe ich immer NECO HAL920-Lager mit Hohlwelle. Die sind preiswert und relativ leicht.

kc85


----------



## cbert80 (16. Februar 2017)

vorher
 
nachher 
knapp 300gr gespart (Innenlager Pedale mitgetauscht), schöner und besserer Q-Faktor (leider nicht nachgemessen). 
"Eiert" minimal mehr als die alte Kurbel.


----------



## b4cksl4sh (18. Oktober 2017)

kc85 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Kurbel immer an JIS-Lagern verbaut. Funktioniert super.
> 
> Verwendet habe ich immer NECO HAL920-Lager mit Hohlwelle. Die sind preiswert und relativ leicht.
> 
> kc85



Habe mir ebenfalls die leichte Kania Kurbel bestellt für ein Cube 200. Möchte ebenfalls das verbaute Innenlager gegen eine Patrone tauschen. Welche Achsbreite hast Du denn in Kombination mit der Kania Kurbel beim Cube 200 verbaut?


----------



## kc85 (18. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe ein 110er genommen. Dafür musste aber der innere Teil des Kunststoff-Schutzrings dran glauben (braucht man eh nicht), sonst passt das ganze nicht an der Kettenstrebe vorbei. Einfach die Nieten ausbohren und dann den äußeren Ring mit ein paar Schrauben erneut fixieren.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b4cksl4sh (18. Oktober 2017)

kc85 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein 110er genommen. Dafür musste aber der innere Teil des Kunststoff-Schutzrings dran glauben (braucht man eh nicht), sonst passt das ganze nicht an der Kettenstrebe vorbei. Einfach die Nieten ausbohren und dann den äußeren Ring mit ein paar Schrauben erneut fixieren.
> 
> kc85



Danke für die Info! Wenn man ISO Kurbeln mit einem JIS Lager verheiratet wandern die Kurbeln ja angeblich ca. 4,5 mm weiter nach aussen im Vergleich zu einem Innenlager mit ISO Achse. Ich hatte ja ehrlich gesagt die Hoffnung, dass ich sogar ein 107 mm Innenlager verbauen könnte. Hat das Kettenblatt welches Du mit der Kurbel verbaut hast auch 32 Zähne?


----------



## kc85 (19. Oktober 2017)

Das 107er passt von der Kettenlinie nicht so gut, das 110er schon eher. Trotzdem ist innen zu wenig Platz, weswegen der Schutz da weg muss.

Ich hatte am Cube die 114mm-Kurbel mit 32 Zähnen verbaut.

kc85


----------



## b4cksl4sh (19. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab mal ein 115er Innenlager bestellt in der Hoffnung dass die Kettenlinie weitestgehend unverändert bleibt. Verbaut war ein 119er an dem Cube 200. Allerdings ein ganz mieses Innenlager. Glücklicherweise hatte ich noch Jahrzente altes Innenlager Werkzeug am Start um dieses Relikt von Innenlager selbst entfernen zu können. Morgen kommt die Kurbel und das Innenlager an und dann sehe ich wie das alles zusammen harmoniert.


----------



## kubidus (13. Januar 2018)

b4cksl4sh schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ein 115er Innenlager bestellt in der Hoffnung dass die Kettenlinie weitestgehend unverändert bleibt. Verbaut war ein 119er an dem Cube 200. Allerdings ein ganz mieses Innenlager. Glücklicherweise hatte ich noch Jahrzente altes Innenlager Werkzeug am Start um dieses Relikt von Innenlager selbst entfernen zu können. Morgen kommt die Kurbel und das Innenlager an und dann sehe ich wie das alles zusammen harmoniert.



ich habe demnächst gleiches vor (ein Cube 200 mit einer Kania-Kurbel aufrüsten), deswegen meine Frage: welches Innenlager hast du denn nun verbaut (bzw. noch weitere Adaptierungen?) und wie zufrieden bist du damit? Sonst noch Tipps für den Kurbeltausch? Bin mir auch noch etwas unschlüssig ob ich 114mm oder 127mm Länge (je mit 32 Zähnen) nehmen soll, tendiere aber eher zur kürzeren Variante...


----------



## kc85 (13. Januar 2018)

Nimm die 114er 32T-Kurbel, die reicht am 20'' locker.

Und mit dem 110er Innenlager macht man definitiv nichts falsch. Der "Schutzring" auf der Innenseite der Kurbel ist eh zu nichts nütze, ergo kann der weg. Nur um den zu erhalten muss man kein längeres Innenlager fahren. Das Entfernen ist eine Arbeit von ein paar Minuten. Dann stimmt am Ende wenigstens der Q-Faktor.

Wir haben die Kurbel mit 8-fach-Umbau hinten gefahren und hatten in der ganzen Zeit nicht einen Kettenabwurf. Das ganze wurde im Sommer verkauft und läuft beim Käufer noch immer problemlos.

kc85


----------



## kubidus (13. Januar 2018)

kc85 schrieb:


> Nimm die 114er 32T-Kurbel, die reicht am 20'' locker.
> 
> Und mit dem 110er Innenlager macht man definitiv nichts falsch. Der "Schutzring" auf der Innenseite der Kurbel ist eh zu nichts nütze, ergo kann der weg. Nur um den zu erhalten muss man kein längeres Innenlager fahren. Das Entfernen ist eine Arbeit von ein paar Minuten. Dann stimmt am Ende wenigstens der Q-Faktor.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für den wertvollen Input, dann bräucht ich bitte noch Tipps für gunstige Innenlager! Worauf muss ich (falls ich mich nach gebrauchten umsehe) noch achten, außer 110mm und Vierkant? Wie hast du das mit dem Plastikschutzring genau gelöst? Habe noch nie Nieten auf/durchgebohrt und vor allem mit welchen Schrauben hast du den äußeren Ring dann wo genau an der Kurbel wieder befestigt? Danke schon mal im Voraus für Tipps!


----------



## b4cksl4sh (13. Januar 2018)

kubidus schrieb:


> ich habe demnächst gleiches vor (ein Cube 200 mit einer Kania-Kurbel aufrüsten), deswegen meine Frage: welches Innenlager hast du denn nun verbaut (bzw. noch weitere Adaptierungen?) und wie zufrieden bist du damit? Sonst noch Tipps für den Kurbeltausch? Bin mir auch noch etwas unschlüssig ob ich 114mm oder 127mm Länge (je mit 32 Zähnen) nehmen soll, tendiere aber eher zur kürzeren Variante...



Das 115er Innenlager passt perfekt zusammen mit der Kania Kurbel. Die Kettenlinie bleibt erhalten und man muss keine Nieten aus der Kurbel bohren um den inneren Schutzring zu entfernen. Ein 114er wird auch ohne Probleme gehen, da noch ausreichend Platz zwischen Schutzring und Kettenstrebe übrig ist. Ich habe das Lager hier verbaut: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00B1QGNGC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 Ist schön billig, aber trotzdem schön leicht und wertig für die Preisklasse. Mit einer Prime-Mitgliedschaft kommt man so schön günstig und schnell an ein passendes Innenlager für das Cube 200.


----------



## kc85 (13. Januar 2018)

Ich hab auch das Neco-Innenlager verbaut, halt ein 110er. Wer fragt, wie man eine Nietverbindung aufbohrt, sollt aber vielleicht doch besser eine oder zwei Nummern länger nehmen.  Das Aufbohren ist aber eigentlich wirklich keine große Kunst. Einfach mal "Niet aufbohren" in die Google Bildersuche eingeben. Bohrer nicht zu groß wählen und etwas Gefühl, dann sollte das schon klappen.

Wobei es die Neco-Innelager u.A. in 110,5mm (hab ich verbaut) und dann noch in 113,5(=114)/115/116mm gibt. Keine Ahnung, wie es bei 113,5mm platztechnisch aussieht. Aber 115mm passt laut b4cksl4sh ja problemlos.

Den äußeren Kunstoffring habe ich nach dem Ausbohren mit einer paar Schräubchen und Muttern aus dem Baumarkt wieder an den originalen Befestigungslöchern verschraubt. So bekommt man bei Bedarf mit ein paar Elox-Schrauben auch noch etwas Farbe an das Teil.

kc85


----------



## kubidus (13. Januar 2018)

Danke für die Inputs, auf jeden Fall sehr hilfreich! Werd mir das in Ruhe anschauen und überlegen. Ein Umbaubericht inkl. Fotodokumentation wird auf jeden Fall in den nächsten Wochen folgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Januar 2018)

Ich glaube ich werde mir auch die Kurbel noch dazu holen. Ich habe für das Ghost Kato Kid 1 AL meines Sohnes die Gabel und Pedale bestellt. Da könnte eigentlich (im Sinne des Umweltschutzes) auch nur ein Karton genutzt werden.  Innenlager werde ich mal ausbauen und messen/wiegen. Sollte es schwerer sein, kommt das auch neu.

Noch eine Frage zur Länge. Die derzeitige Kurbel ist 145mm lang. Ich lese hier was von einer 114mm Kurbel am 20 Zoller. Hat hier Ghost mist gebaut oder hängt das von der Geo des Rahmens ab?

Schlimm... Das Tuning meiner Räder ist abgeschlossen und schon wird das Geld woanders versenkt. Scheiß Sucht!


----------



## b4cksl4sh (14. Januar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich werde mir auch die Kurbel noch dazu holen. Ich habe für das Ghost Kato Kid 1 AL meines Sohnes die Gabel und Pedale bestellt. Da könnte eigentlich (im Sinne des Umweltschutzes) auch nur ein Karton genutzt werden.  Innenlager werde ich mal ausbauen und messen/wiegen. Sollte es schwerer sein, kommt das auch neu.
> 
> Noch eine Frage zur Länge. Die derzeitige Kurbel ist 145mm lang. Ich lese hier was von einer 114mm Kurbel am 20 Zoller. Hat hier Ghost mist gebaut oder hängt das von der Geo des Rahmens ab?
> 
> Schlimm... Das Tuning meiner Räder ist abgeschlossen und schon wird das Geld woanders versenkt. Scheiß Sucht!



Die Kurbellänge ergibt sich aus der Schrittlänge. Es gibt eine einfach Formel um die zu bestimmen (Schrittlänge X x,x). Einfach mal googeln. An dem 20er Cube von unserem Kleinen (Schrittlänge 49,5 cm) waren 160er Kurbeln verbaut die viel zu lang waren. Selbst die 114er sind jetzt für unseren Kleinen noch am oberen Ende, aber er wächst ja noch. Ich glaube die Hersteller der Bikes von der Stange denken nicht nach und gehen nur nach Preis beim Einkauf der Komponenten.


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Januar 2018)

b4cksl4sh schrieb:


> Die Kurbellänge ergibt sich aus der Schrittlänge. Es gibt eine einfach Formel um die zu bestimmen (Schrittlänge X x,x). Einfach mal googeln. An dem 20er Cube von unserem Kleinen (Schrittlänge 49,5 cm) waren 160er Kurbeln verbaut die viel zu lang waren. Selbst die 114er sind für unseren Kleinen noch am oberen Ende, aber er wächst ja noch. Ich glaube die Hersteller der Bikes von der Stange denken nicht nach und gehen nur nach Preis beim Einkauf der Komponenten.


Ist halt die Frage, wie er damit zurecht kommt oder? Er fährt ja auch mit der 145mm Kurbel recht gut. Auf der anderen Seite könnte der Sattel etwas höher, wenn er ne kürzere Kurbel hat.

Schritlänge ist bei ihm ca. 50cm.


----------



## b4cksl4sh (14. Januar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ist halt die Frage, wie er damit zurecht kommt oder? Er fährt ja auch mit der 145mm Kurbel recht gut. Auf der anderen Seite könnte der Sattel etwas höher, wenn er ne kürzere Kurbel hat.
> 
> Schritlänge ist bei ihm ca. 50cm.



Unserer muss den Sattel auch noch sehr niedrig fahren. Mit den langen Kurbeln hat er beim treten fast die Knie ins Gesicht bekommen. Er konnte zwar auch mit den längeren fahren, aber es sah einfach nicht richtig aus. Zu lange Kurbeln sind auch nicht gut für die Knie. Wenn an Deinem Ghost auch schwere Stahlkurbeln verbaut sind und Du die ohnehin wechselst, würde ich auch auf 114er gehen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Januar 2018)

b4cksl4sh schrieb:


> Unserer muss den Sattel auch noch sehr niedrig fahren. Mit den langen Kurbeln hat er beim treten fast die Knie ins Gesicht bekommen. Er konnte zwar auch mit den längeren fahren, aber es sah einfach nicht richtig aus. Zu lange Kurbeln sind auch nicht gut für die Knie. Wenn an Deinem Ghost auch schwere Stahlkurbeln verbaut sind und Du die ohnehin wechselst, würde ich auch auf 114er gehen.


Ich habe sie mal bestellt und gefragt, welche Länge er empfehlen würde. Die Knie im Gesicht hat er nicht, aber sie sind eindeutig zu lang:


----------



## kubidus (14. Januar 2018)

Als Faustregel für die Kurbellänge (vor allem bei Kindern) gilt: max. 10% der Körpergröße. Noch genauer lässt es sich mit der Schrittlänge berechnen (ca. 20 %), aber im Zweifel/Zwischenfall würd ich eher zur kürzeren Version tendieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Januar 2018)

kubidus schrieb:


> Als Faustregel für die Kurbellänge (vor allem bei Kindern) gilt: max. 10% der Körpergröße. Noch genauer lässt es sich mit der Schrittlänge berechnen (ca. 20 %), aber im Zweifel/Zwischenfall würd ich eher zur kürzeren Version tendieren.


20% der Schrittlänge sind bei meinem Sohn 100mm. Ist das nicht ein wenig kurz?


----------



## b4cksl4sh (14. Januar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> 20% der Schrittlänge sind bei meinem Sohn 100mm. Ist das nicht ein wenig kurz?



Ich denke dass das genau hinkommt.


----------



## kubidus (14. Januar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> 20% der Schrittlänge sind bei meinem Sohn 100mm. Ist das nicht ein wenig kurz?


Bei welcher Körpergröße? Da es ja nur Richtwerte sind, nimm doch am Besten den Mittelwert zwischen 10% Körpergröße und 20% Schrittlänge, das sollte auf jeden Fall hinkommen. Und im Zweifel dann eher zur kürzeren Kurbel tendieren, wenn der Wert genau zwischen zwei gängige Längen fällt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Januar 2018)

b4cksl4sh schrieb:


> Ich habe das Lager hier verbaut: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00B1QGNGC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 Ist schön billig, aber trotzdem schön leicht


280gr. inkl. Schrauben. Hatte es grad auf der Waage.


----------

